
Covid-19 Data Landscape – Sources going beyond just cases/deaths - cajdata
https://medium.com/@craigdanton/the-covid-19-data-landscape-59131a47b947
======
cajdata
Good question pranade. Yodlee I believe is a potential source (though
definitely not free). Neither Uber/Lyft have made data potentially due to what
it might say about their business. But the credit card receipts or email
receipts data (returnpath) can be good for monitoring the transactions from
the rides.

------
pranade
Interesting, thanks for putting this together. Curious – have you found good
sources of granular data for credit card spending and movement patterns,
perhaps from traffic/ride-sharing/mobile (that's anonymous/protects user
privacy ofc)?

